# Do you have any interest in visiting the UK? Ask about the UK! :) (Whatever you want)



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

Everyone else is doing it, so why not? lol. Ask about anything you want


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Of course!  

(No, not biased at all).


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Do they really drive on the left side of the road?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Do they all wear bowler hats?


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

ikops said:


> Do they really drive on the left side of the road?


We drive on the _right_ side of the road.


----------



## Stuck in Bama (Jul 23, 2007)

Does the sun ever shine there? Seems to be always cloudy, foggy, etc


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Kidney pie or blood pudding?


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Black pudding is delicious. Kidney pie also, but only with steak and a rich gravy.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

FREKI said:


> Kidney pie or blood pudding?


Both!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Paddington or Harry Potter?



Svartmetall said:


> Black pudding is delicious. Kidney pie also, but only with steak and a rich gravy.


You eat a meat product with meat?


Been to the UK twice but must admit that just like Nordic food is probable an aquired taste, so does British food seem to be and looking at cooking shows and such doesn't sell it well 

Today here in DK very few eat the peasent and working class food of the past - I'm guessing that is also the case in the UK who have also seen an influx of immigrants bring new food cultures and of course have the travel culture post WW2 where travelers would bring home inspiration - so other than traditional pubs how common is such ( pardon my french ) "nasty" food these days for the common Brit?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Stuck in Bama said:


> Does the sun ever shine there? Seems to be always cloudy, foggy, etc


Of course it does, I remember seeing the sun only last month.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

FREKI said:


> Paddington or Harry Potter?


Paddington is Peruvian.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

FREKI said:


> Paddington or Harry Potter?


My generation grew up with Paddington Bear largely I believe... So of course from my childhood, I prefer Paddington due to the nostalgia factor.



Jonesy55 said:


> Paddington is Peruvian.


Darn those immigrant bears...


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

I've visited already. Yes, one day I plan to come back and travel more around it.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

FREKI said:


> Kidney pie or blood pudding?


Neither .... Fried Mars bars


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

FREKI said:


> You eat a meat product with meat?


Yes, steak and kidney goes together as a pie combination. I've never seen kidney pie without steak.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

AltinD said:


> Neither .... Fried Mars bars


That's a Scottish regional delicacy.


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

I'd love to visit the UK someday, but I've got more exotic locales on my bucket list ahead of it.


----------



## 2co2co (Apr 8, 2008)

Is British jaywalk habit better or worse compared to the Irish?


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Hard to say, but remember - jaywalking is a strange auto-centric approach to traffic...


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

About the same I think, jaywalking isn't illegal in the UK and I don't think twice about doing it if there isn't traffic coming. Also if I'm at a pedestrian crossing with lights I'll only press the button if I can't get across without doing so.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I don't think jaywalking is even an issue here, I've never heard of anybody getting ticketed for it, if it looks safe to cross then you can go for it.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

2co2co said:


> Is British jaywalk habit better or worse compared to the Irish?


I believe we call it "crossing the road".


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Do people jaywalk when there is traffic coming to there way? It is problem where I live.


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Is Leeds biggest city without premier league team in England?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Yes, I think so. Might be Birmingham next year!


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

Cheerio, chaps


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Aw, look at the lack of love shown to us. No one wants to visit the poor, wet, dreary, grey, horrible, dull, depressing climate and eat our bland, boring, grey, dull, depressing foods and talk to our dull, antisocial, boring, unfriendly people. For shame.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Are British girls snotty?


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Only when crying. Generally they manage to keep it in their nose.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Depends if they have a cold or not...


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Damn, you beat me to it!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Haha, couldn't resist!


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

I should have meant snobby.


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

I think the strangest thing about a trip to Britain would be working out where to go.

Staying a while in London would be taken for granted, but you probably wouldn't spend too long in many of the other major cities. Nobody is going to spend three days exploring the sights of Leeds.

You have older but smaller cities like Oxford, Cambridge, York, Bath etc, but it's really more about regions - The Costwolds, The Lake District, The Peak District, The Pennines, The Yorkshire Moors...etc

What is great is that these regions aren't like the almost sterile national parks in some countries, but are living places, where the buildings look an intrinsic part of the landscape.


The weather is a matter of luck. You will generally be fine in the summer, but there will still be the odd spell where it can be dismal for a week or two


People go on about bad English food, but very few can name an example. "Kidney Pie" often gets a mention, but as said, it doesn't exist. You can't buy kidney pie. You can buy steak & kidney pie, but the kidney there is more like a seasoning.

Black pudding sounds disgusting, but a slice fried with a full english breakfast is fine.

I think a lot of the reputation dates back to tales from GIs stationed here during WWII, where severe food rationing didn't lend itself to those wanting high quality cuisine.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Is it because most of bigger cities in UK lack the urbanity you see on the continent?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

LtBk said:


> I should have meant snobby.


I think that very much depends on the individual. Most aren't, but you will find some who are.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

LtBk said:


> Is it because most of bigger cities in UK lack the urbanity you see on the continent?


Maybe......I don't know


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

LtBk said:


> Is it because most of bigger cities in UK lack the urbanity you see on the continent?


Many were bombed to shit in the war and rebuilt cheaply.

Also, many of the larger cities sprang up through industry, after barely existing before the industrial revolution, so they never had the historic centres that the likes of Bath, Chester etc have.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Come on why is everyone copying my thread title exactly, let's have some variation in titles!

As for me, sad to say I don't really have any interest in visiting the UK =/. I don't know why I don't, which is part of the problem just too indifferent. With that said I am not against travelling to the UK either if the chance arises.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ That's a shame. The UK really is under appreciated to be honest. Lots of regional variety, some nice countryside, beautiful villages, some interesting cities (some quite quirky and arty, like Manchester). 

Still, I do hope you visit some time in the future.


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

The vision of the UK in many people is limited to = London, a generic "Scotland" (mostly the countryside and the Edinburgh area)

As if there isn't anything else


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

There's just nothing that stands out to me to be that interesting. Spain and Italy seem a lot more interesting to me though so they take all my focus when it comes to Europe and I kind of just forget everyone else. Also I lived in New Zealand, Canada and USA so I guess I don't think/care much to visit any other english speaking countries (even though I am aware there is 10x more regional variety in the UK).

But everything I am saying is just indifference not "anti" or anything in case someone misunderstands.


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, this is partly right if one considers most of the big cities, esp. the ex-industrial ones, with some exceptions (such as London, Edinburgh and York)

But the countryside and the smaller towns I must say are quite nice, esp. Wales, Scotland and Cornwall


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Judging from your appreciation of cities, though, I think you'd enjoy a few in the UK - I mean London is "one of a kind", so if ever your flights from Japan (or the US, depending on where you're based at the time) ever takes you through Heathrow, consider a day or two stop over just to get a feel. 



AmoreUrbs said:


> Well, this is partly right if one considers most of the big cities, esp. the industrial ones, with some exceptions (such as London, Edinburgh and York)
> 
> But the countryside I must say is quite nice, esp. Wales, Scotland and Cornwall


Hm, I think you sell some of the "industrial cities" short a bit. Liverpool and Manchester, for example, have quite a lot going for them. I dunno, I would rather visit Manchester than Stockholm these days to be honest - far more interesting, and certainly better food, better arts scene etc.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Well to be honest all I know about the UK is basically London and that there's castles, the countryside has stripped of forests and it tends to be cloudy with light rain. I know of "Manchester" but only the name, no idea what it looks like or anything.


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes, Liverpool and Manchester are definitely underrated, you're right 

Certainly unlike something like Preston  (or TBH, Birmingham)

Not overly "historical" though (esp. Manchester)


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

AmoreUrbs said:


> Yes, Liverpool and Manchester are definitely underrated, you're right
> 
> Certainly unlike something like Preston  (or TBH, Birmingham)


Haha, even Birmingham surprised me. Now, Birmingham is a city I know fairly well as I lived close to there and have relatives on the outskirts of Coventry (well, in Kenilworth). 

I remember when I was a kid, Birmingham had nothing at all. Then came the first wave of regeneration - the Bullring got built, the Jewellery Quarter suddenly became a real "thing". Then came the next wave of regeneration and things really started to be interesting and Birmingham became even more of a regional hub - people started to travel from my town to Birmingham rather than London for shopping and entertainment (trains are cheaper to Birmingham compared to London as London has a premium weighting). Now the railway station looks so much better, and is a much better welcome to the city, and the city centre has had even further improvements. Of course it isn't the most vibrant or beautiful of cities at all, but it's come a long way from the dump that it was.



AmoreUrbs said:


> Not overly "historical" though (esp. Manchester)


One of the centres of the industrial revolution is not historical? Depends on the type of history one wants. If you want your half-timbered housing and Roman founding - take a look at Chester nearby (which is a Roman city).


----------



## HansCity (Jul 9, 2012)

In the Uk like tea? what city is better London or Paris?


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

I have been there already. Nice country, beautiful landscape and women and delicious food.


----------



## OnTheNorthRoad (Oct 17, 2010)

> what city is better London or Paris?


Not a good idea, mate

Troll topic no1, but perhaps not in the skybar.


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

You can be unlucky with the weather, but the cloudiness/rain tends to be a colder seasons thing rather than all year round.

Osaka's sunniest month is July, with 216 hours of sunshine. Second best is May with 194. May - August in London all top Osaka's May figure, with July best at 212.

For places, look at a few of the google images links for ideas

Cotswolds
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...Npp1HM:;D6gbOC_kI2kZHM:&imgrc=c0f2MMfwNpp1HM:

Lake District
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=l...ved=0CAcQ_AUoAmoVChMIgqOJ8ubjyAIVC1wUCh2XrgKc

Pennines
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=p...ved=0CAcQ_AUoAmoVChMIncKKxOfjyAIVhusUCh2I3Qdx

Cambridge
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...ved=0CAcQ_AUoAmoVChMItsPt0-fjyAIVCloUCh28LAuj

York
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=y...ved=0CAcQ_AUoAmoVChMIs-aJ5ufjyAIVg3IUCh0eZAEk

Chester
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...ved=0CAcQ_AUoAmoVChMIlfWBkejjyAIVx10UCh0dCwAa


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

There are major problem in attractiveness of British cities:

1. Almost all of buildings are made of bricks. Bricks are ok, but enough is enough.

2. Outside of London there isn't much if any apartments or highrises. Almost only rowhouses/townhouses.

And why I'm posting this is that may be one reason why cities outside of London aren't popular.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

apinamies said:


> There are major problem in attractiveness of British cities:
> 
> 1. Almost all of buildings are made of bricks. Bricks are ok, but enough is enough.
> 
> ...


I honestly don't see that as being an issue. Most people don't choose where to go based on tall buildings. Terraced housing is one of the charms of the UK. San Francisco outside of the central portion has mostly "rowhouses" and it's an awesome looking city. 

Also, bricks are awesome, much nicer than plaster. It's one thing I really preferred in Copenhagen compared to Stockholm (for example) - red brick again!


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Rev Stickleback said:


> You can be unlucky with the weather, but the cloudiness/rain tends to be a colder seasons thing rather than all year round.
> 
> Osaka's sunniest month is July, with 216 hours of sunshine. Second best is May with 194. May - August in London all top Osaka's May figure, with July best at 212.


So it's similar to Vancouver and Seattle, most of the sun is concentrated in the summer. In Japan the summer, tends to have more cloudy says (including July, but the hours are higher due to the days being longer) while the winter tends to have the most sunny days (but lower hours since short daylight in winter). Basically sunlight is even year round more or less.


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> I honestly don't see that as being an issue. Most people don't choose where to go based on tall buildings. *Terraced housing is one of the charms of the UK.* San Francisco outside of the central portion has mostly "rowhouses" and it's an awesome looking city.
> 
> Also, bricks are awesome, much nicer than plaster. It's one thing I really preferred in Copenhagen compared to Stockholm (for example) - red brick again!


I think that is one big reason why British cities are boring looking compared to Continental ones. Terraced housing=reduced level of urbanity. 

I know that what I'm saying is my opinion, although I'm sure I'm not alone!


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

The problem is not so much about traditional dense terraced housing, more about more recent suburban developments in the last decades.. 
it's something that happened in most European countries, more or less; but prob. it's been felt in the UK more than elsewhere (only Ireland is worse I think).. even the suburban layout is similar to the US one (lots of cul de sacs), but more dense

The final effects have similarities with the US, with its socioeconomic "ghettoisations"
But things have been overall improved a bit, as of lately


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

apinamies said:


> I think that is one big reason why British cities are boring looking compared to Continental ones. Terraced housing=reduced level of urbanity.
> 
> I know that what I'm saying is my opinion, although I'm sure I'm not alone!


Does it really lead to reduced urbanity? Honestly, I find British cities more built up and dense than Swedish ones with their housing in a park style of construction and their malls at the centre of the suburb rather than having a high street or real centre on the whole. Equally, density figures are actually fairly similar or better in British cities vs a number of northern or western European cities. The entire urban area of Manchester (2.2 million) has a density of 4000 people per km2, compared to Gothenburg (549,000 and a density of 2700 people per km2) or Stockholm even (1.63 million, 4270 people per km2), Helsinki (1.1 million, 1448 people per km2), Berlin (3.52 million, 4000 per km2), Hamburg (1.71 million, 2300 per km2) etc etc I could go on...


----------



## 2co2co (Apr 8, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> Aw, look at the lack of love shown to us. No one wants to visit the poor, wet, dreary, grey, horrible, dull, depressing climate and eat our bland, boring, grey, dull, depressing foods and talk to our dull, antisocial, boring, unfriendly people. For shame.


Could I refute? 











But anyway...I think most East Asians don't put one country above another among major Western European countries in terms of interested-ness level. They tend to show the same level of interest in France, UK, Italy, Germany, Spain and so on, partly because they are all equally unfamiliar to them.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Looking at statistics only England in general seems pretty dense, so I'd imagine it would be relatively walkable and such.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

2co2co said:


> But anyway...I think most East Asians don't put one country above another among major Western European countries in terms of interested-ness level. They tend to show the same level of interest in France, UK, Italy, Germany, Spain and so on, partly because they are all equally unfamiliar to them.


Except for in Japan the obsession many have with Paris!


----------



## OnTheNorthRoad (Oct 17, 2010)

One can debate the desirability of the urbanity found in most english cities, but at the end of the day, at least for me and others who live a short flight away, when faced with the choice of a weekend in London or a weekend in Manchester, I'd still go to London even if I've been there many times before and almost regardless of Manchester's reputation. I can understand that non-london brits regret this, but from a tourist perspective I think it's better to have one fantastic city to offer than many decent ones.

There's undoubtedly lots of other things that the UK has to offer, roman history, university cities, nature such as lake district, scottish mountains and those white cliffs, but I'm just not as drawn to the english countryside and town life. I feel like I've already visited because of TV shows. If I want a european countryside/nature vacation, I'd probably go somewhere in the alps instead.

But, I'll maybe do a football trip to Liverpool one day and that can perhaps open my eyes.

So, q time, is Heartbeat still popular in britain? I remember an actor from that show came to visit our english class


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Fair enough, I won't argue given it's a personal choice. Heck, my views about Sweden aren't matched by many, but people like to debate with me about that. I guess I should be thankful that the UK at least has one fantastic city by tourists measure, doesn't mean that the rest aren't worth visiting in my opinion (heck I have an urge to go back to the UK to tour the rest of the country). 

I remember watching Heartbeat as a young kid as it was on TV on Saturday evenings at one point. I dunno if it is still popular, though.


----------



## OnTheNorthRoad (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes it's not about putting down the rest of the UK, it's just that my choice would still be London since that's what I want more


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I don't think there's any point comparing other cities in the UK with London as its so different in terms of scale and dynamic and will appeal to different tourists. Other destinations have to market themselves in alternative ways if they want tourists, and tbh it might be better not to be a tourist magnet in many ways as small cities I've been to around Europe can seem to be dominated by tourism and run more for the benefit of tourists than local residents.

There is no reason though why Manchester, Liverpool, Glasgow, Newcastle, Bristol etc can't be good destinations for a weekend trip for visitors from other parts of Europe, or for backpacking type visitors from further afield to pass through for a couple of days, they each have various things to offer.

As somebody living in the country I enjoy visiting London but I enjoy visiting other cities just as much if not more, but maybe that's because I've been visiting London semi-regularly for years and it's nice to visit other places I haven't been to as often. :dunno:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ I guess that's perhaps why I feel the rest of the cities are more worth visiting. I visited London so often when I lived in Northampton that it became a bit commonplace to me. The other cities around the country seemed somewhat more "exotic" due to that.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

^^ Kind of like how I feel about Tokyo.

If I ever visit UK I want to go to pub and just call people lads. I like that word.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Just don't say that to the girls. They might not take it so well.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

My host family in New Zealand was british (descent, like the majority of them) and the father still considered himself more or less british (I don't know how common that is, he was ~50) and he taught me a lot of those type of words which I guess New Zealand and England share: rubbish, lads, sometimes say "me" instead of "my" etc.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

ukiyo said:


> My host family in New Zealand was british (descent, like the majority of them) and the father still considered himself more or less british (I don't know how common that is, he was ~50) and he taught me a lot of those type of words which I guess New Zealand and England share: rubbish, lads, sometimes say "me" instead of "my" etc.


The "me" instead of "my" is a regional thing. I wasn't brought up to speak like that, and my parents didn't either. Not sure which part of the UK does that to be honest - Jonesy? 

Do you know when the guy moved to NZ? Most are actually quite proud to say they're NZers.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

He was born somewhere in England but moved to NZ during elementary school. I remember he told me back then until maybe the 70s or something most new Zealanders still kind of considered themselves British to an extent. His wife was born in NZ but IIRC she also kind of considered herself british I think, I think she was part scottish and english. Their kids though definitely never said anything about being british etc.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Jennifat said:


> I'd love to visit the UK someday, but I've got more exotic locales on my bucket list ahead of it.


Same here. It's getting a bit too Americanized. 

Wouldn't mind checking out Scotland though. A bit more natural beauty up there.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

The UK is not as Americanized as Canada or other Anglo-Saxon countries.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

^ Yes, but it's still more than the other almost 200 countries in the world. It's not a bad place and I do want to see it but if I am going to spend a lot of money to visit another country, I'd rather go somewhere more exotic. I want to visit Japan, seems like the total opposite of the US in almost every way.


----------



## Smarty (Jun 14, 2006)

Svartmetall said:


> The "me" instead of "my" is a regional thing. I wasn't brought up to speak like that, and my parents didn't either. Not sure which part of the UK does that to be honest - Jonesy?
> .


It's an interesting question. Using me instead of my can occur across the UK rather than just in certain regions. From this article the use of "me" seems to be a generally working class thing and can be used differently to "my" 

http://linguistics-research-digest.blogspot.co.uk/2011/10/me-pencils-up-me-jumper.html


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

ukiyo said:


> Except for in Japan the obsession many have with Paris!


They are especially susceptible to Paris syndrome, especially if visiting for the first time though, aren't they?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Xusein said:


> Same here. It's getting a bit too Americanized.


You got it the wrong way round, it was North America that got Anglicized.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Jonesy55 said:


> That's a Scottish regional delicacy.


And last time I checked their latest referendum said 'Nein' ... so


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

AltinD said:


> And last time I checked their latest referendum said 'Nein' ... so


Scotland doesn't exist?


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

^^Not as a country, no.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

ukiyo said:


> I know of "Manchester" but only the name, no idea what it looks like or anything.


It looks pretty much like this btw. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1798304

And this is a good thread for the latest construction projects there..


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=597149


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

RobH said:


> Scotland doesn't exist?


It exists as part of the UK, and that was the point


----------



## jts1882 (Jul 15, 2012)

If you go to Scotland, it is best not to refer to it as a region of the UK.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Just call it "North Britain"


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> ^^Not as a country, no.


Scotland is technically a country just like Wales. It's just that it's not a sovereign State.


----------



## Birmingham (May 29, 2007)

AmoreUrbs said:


> Yes, Liverpool and Manchester are definitely underrated, you're right
> 
> Certainly unlike something like Preston  (or TBH, *Birmingham)*
> 
> Not overly "historical" though (esp. Manchester)


...

Ahhh ... they good old stereotype befitting Birmingham thanks to it's own domestic media. Birmingham is the creative hub of the UK, the manufacturing heartland and also the youngest city (population) in Europe. 








> Created on Thursday, 22 October 2015 15:15
> 
> *Birmingham attracted a record 37.2million visitors last year, an increase of almost 10% and more than any other regional UK city*. The city’s visitor economy is now worth a staggering £5.98 billion having grown by half a billion in just one year. This growth has resulted in the creation of nearly 5,000 local jobs and further boosted Birmingham’s drive to become a leading global tourism and business destination. The figures were released today by Marketing Birmingham’s research arm the Regional Observatory and tourism research body, Global Tourism Solutions (GTS).
> 
> The STEAM report, produced annually by GTS to assess the economic impact of visitors to the UK’s major cities, revealed that since 2013, the number of people visiting Birmingham rose by 9.4% to 37.2 million.


...



> *Michelin stars are icing on the cake for the Yummy Brummies*
> 
> The city is shaking off its old image and attracting record numbers of young people
> 
> ...


----------



## jts1882 (Jul 15, 2012)

Inconfidente said:


> Scotland is technically a country just like Wales. It's just that it's not a sovereign State.


Technically on what basis? I ask because then one needs to ask which other "countries" could claim the same.

I understand the history and why Scots feel that way. We do the same with England, even though England doesn't have any official status on its own (e.g. distinct regional governance, specific laws). Wales is now considered a country, but started out as a Principality, but even in the original statutes binding Wales to England (with representation in Parliament) it was referred to as province, principality and country. It wasn't a big deal in the 16th century.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Svartmetall said:


> Just don't say that to the girls. They might not take it so well.





Svartmetall said:


> The "me" instead of "my" is a regional thing. I wasn't brought up to speak like that, and my parents didn't either. Not sure which part of the UK does that to be honest - Jonesy?
> 
> Do you know when the guy moved to NZ? Most are actually quite proud to say they're NZers.





Smarty said:


> It's an interesting question. Using me instead of my can occur across the UK rather than just in certain regions. From this article the use of "me" seems to be a generally working class thing and can be used differently to "my"
> 
> http://linguistics-research-digest.blogspot.co.uk/2011/10/me-pencils-up-me-jumper.html


In Ireland 'lads' can be used to mean a group of people, including women.

I say 'me' instead of 'my' in informal situations quite a lot.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

Inconfidente said:


> Scotland is technically a country just like Wales. It's just that it's not a sovereign State.


So it's a country within a country.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> So it's a country within a country.


Yep, and it's a nation within a nation.

But it's not a state within a state.


----------



## Beccaaa (Oct 21, 2015)

I definitely want to go back to the UK and I do have some questions:

1) Why do you have an un-elected upper chamber? Isn't that undemocractic?

2) How much power does the queen actually have?

3) What would you say are some of the best qualities of the British people?

4) Why are many Brits so afraid of being openly patriotic and proud of their country?

5) And the driving on the left thing threw me off. Why do you drive on the other side of the road?

Thanks


----------



## jts1882 (Jul 15, 2012)

Beccaaa said:


> I definitely want to go back to the UK and I do have some questions:
> 
> Thanks


_1) Why do you have an un-elected upper chamber? Isn't that undemocractic?
_
History. It is largely appointed now, which isn't inherently undemocratic as the appointments come from the elected parties. The US senate was originally appointed, iirc. The Lords also has fairly limited powers now, although the government got a surprise this week.

_2) How much power does the queen actually have?_

Very little. Even the powers she formally has are only exercised rarely and with restraint. If she, or more likely Charles, step out of line, then that will be the end. Charles is not a good name for a king if history tells us anything.


_3) What would you say are some of the best qualities of the British people?
_
Modesty.

_4) Why are many Brits so afraid of being openly patriotic and proud of their country?
_
A number of things contribute. Our left wing is particularly opposed to patriotism. Patriotism and flag waving got associated with football hooligans and far right racist politics. There is also the legacy of colonialism. Also if proud of something, then why the need to be overt about it.

_5) And the driving on the left thing threw me off. Why do you drive on the other side of the road?
_
Because it is the correct side. :bowtie:


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Maybe Scotland or some tiny village in England. I like small towns and villages.


----------



## jts1882 (Jul 15, 2012)

Lots if small towns (how small?) and villages. Either historic towns like Chester or villages in the Yorkshire Dales or Lake District or less well known areas.


----------



## Beccaaa (Oct 21, 2015)

jts1882 said:


> _1) Why do you have an un-elected upper chamber? Isn't that undemocractic?
> _
> History. It is largely appointed now, which isn't inherently undemocratic as the appointments come from the elected parties. The US senate was originally appointed, iirc. The Lords also has fairly limited powers now, although the government got a surprise this week.
> 
> ...


How do you mean "appointed"? Since we elect both chambers here I find it hard to imagine anything else being democratic.

And thank you for replying. It is a shame you find it hard to be openly patriotic about your country. I think it's an awesome place apart from the driving on the left


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ You do have some very powerful unelected positions in the US government, nobody elected John Kerry as Secretary of State for example, or Jack Lew as Secretary to the Treasury. They get appointed by the elected President, just as new members of the Lords get appointed by agreement of the elected part of the Parliament.

The House of Lords has a reviewing and amending function for legislature passed by the elected House of Commons, much like the US Senate, but its less powerful than the Senate as the House of Commons can bypass the House of Lords of it really wants to, but to do so takes a lot of time and effort that could be used to pass other legislation so those powers are only used as a last resort.


----------



## Birmingham (May 29, 2007)

Smaller cities are my favourite. The villages are quaint but not much to do. 

Chester










York










Worcester










Durham










Lincoln










Oxford










Bath










etc.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Check out my UK thread for pictures, a pretty comprehensive selection of tourist places. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1506114&highlight=

The larger cities are as interesting as other European cities, i don't know why people have the impression that they are somehow less urban or beautiful, the distinction that i notice from Europe is that our historic cities have been restrained from expansion into larger ones and are smaller, but they don't have endless suburbia or a lot of industry. Most European countries have fairly comparable cities in terms of role and makeup from my experience. Most cities shown on this website would not be on the tourist radar, but this supports my point of restrained development in them.


----------



## jts1882 (Jul 15, 2012)

Beccaaa said:


> How do you mean "appointed"? Since we elect both chambers here I find it hard to imagine anything else being democratic.


Traditionally, the members of the Lords were hereditary but the king could create new ones. Senior members of the clergy and judiciary were and are also members. More recently we added "life peers" which are appointments for life, i.e not passed on to children. Only a small number of hereditary peers still have rights to vote (it was easier to agree to a few that face the constitutional upheaval of abolishing all) and the vast majority are appointments. 

The appointments are nominally made by the Queen on the recommendation of the Prime Minister, but (s)he asks for nominations from all political parties. The appointments can be for success in business, science or sport, for contributions to the community in a variety of ways. 

These latter are not so different to the original US senate, where the state legislatures appointed the senators (until the 17th amendment). The difference is that our appointments are not fixed terms. The rational is that they are free to criticise the government once appointed, which is similar to your principle in the Supreme Court.

I suspect major Lords reform will happen relatively soon, possibly an elected second chamber with proportional representation.



Beccaaa said:


> And thank you for replying. It is a shame you find it hard to be openly patriotic about your country. I think it's an awesome place apart from the driving on the left


There is no need to be openly patriotic. We just know.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

cardiff said:


> Check out my UK thread for pictures, a pretty comprehensive selection of tourist places.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1506114&highlight=.


And of course your Cardiff thread, which is a favourite of mine. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1369693


----------

